# Smoke on the Beach or Hemingway Shag Festival?



## LarryWolfe (Jan 23, 2006)

YaYa said:
			
		

> I found out that the SOTB and the Hemingway Shag Festival are on the same weekend - which would be the most prestigous to go to and why? Both are SCBA events - just wanting some input.



Smoke on the Beach of course!  Why you ask?  Because I'll be there along with Finney, Captain Morgan, Woody (Rev. Jr.), Walter SC, Big GQ and Jack W.  There's even metion of Pig's coming down!  Can it get any more prestigious than this group of people?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 23, 2006)

Let's see, a weekend in Myrtle Beach, or Hemingway SC??

You'll have a ton of fun with us, come on down!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 23, 2006)

no onsite judging for the pork...it's a blind box turn in and that's it.
For Anything Butt (and these rules are subject to change) the judges all
visit your site together, and you can serve them and tell them anything you want to.  It's pretty informal.


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 23, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ... the judges all visit your site together, and you can serve them and tell them anything you want to.  It's pretty informal.



Let's see if I got this right, a guy in a wheelchair, a pirate(Capt), a one-eyed Reverend, and a guy named Pigs, I'd love to hear that story.
 :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 23, 2006)

Pigs can only come if he brings us real Anchor Bar wings.

I'm telling you guys, you need to come down for this...it's going to be a hoot.


----------



## Jack W. (Jan 23, 2006)

Hemmingway is a great fesitval.  It is well run and the prize money is good.  It is a vineger/pepper extravaganza.  If you want to get in apply early.  The space is limited and they go fast.   Hemmingway and Kingstree are considered the Grandaddy's of the Williamsburg style of BBQ.  

Pigs is thinkin' about the SOTB?   Man, that's cool news.  Real Anchor Bar Wings...I can't wait.

If you go to Hemmingway, find your way to Scott's BBQ.  It's worth the trip.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 23, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> YaYa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And you will probably never make it home again!


----------



## Bobberqer (Jan 23, 2006)

considered the Grandaddy's of the Williamsburg style of BBQ. 

ummm    please forgive my lack of knowledge in BBQ styles, but what is Williamsburg style...  I got a bottle of BBQ sauce last trip to SC and it said Williamsburg style sauce... Prosser  I think it was... and been wonderin ever since..
 8-[


----------



## Jack W. (Jan 23, 2006)

Bobberqer said:
			
		

> considered the Grandaddy's of the Williamsburg style of BBQ.
> 
> ummm    please forgive my lack of knowledge in BBQ styles, but what is Williamsburg style...  I got a bottle of BBQ sauce last trip to SC and it said Williamsburg style sauce... Prosser  I think it was... and been wonderin ever since..
> 8-[



That sauce is a pretty good representation.  Classically it is whole hog BBQ, chopped and sauced with a very spicy vinegar based sauce.  Most of the time, the hotter the better.  If you get to Scott's in Hemmingway, prepare yourself for the heat.  It's very good, and very hot.    

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Bobberqer (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks, Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 23, 2006)

SOTB is April 21 and 22 in Myrtle.  The fall version is being renamed and moved to a bigger location...it will be more of a festival.  Shriners will still be involved though, so it's for a good cause.

Williamsburg style is one of around 6 different regions you'll find in South Carolina...amazing isn't it?  I really like it, we have one of Williamsburg's
bbq joints here in Myrtle (Big D's BBQ Barn).  I believe they cook it there and bring it over here.  It's only about an hour from Myrtle.


----------



## Bobberqer (Jan 23, 2006)

wdroller said:
			
		

> How far off I95 is Hemingway.  May want to try Scotts on my way to FL next month.
> 
> Or, does anyone have other suggestions for good Q joints to try as I travel through SC?




Mostly Charleston area places...  There's a Maurices right off 95  north of Charleston.. cant remember the exit # ...and not close to Charleston...

You have to scroll down a bit on the first link to get to the BBQ places   I've not been to any of em, so maybe the local guys can chime in..

I've heard Sweatmans is the best down there, but I havn't been 

 I've been to the others and Melvins was my favorite.. just my taste I guess

http://www.charleston.net/supplements/d ... ction=xgui

http://www.bessingersbbq.com/realbbq/default.aspx

http://www.stickyfingersonline.com/conthank.asp

http://www.melvinsbbq.com/

http://www.hollyeats.com/Sweatmans.htm


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 23, 2006)

WD if you're coming down 95 through NC, you'll be somewhat close to some Q Meccas.  SC is woefully short of famous, great little joints, at least compared to NC, but when I get home, I'll tell some of the better places in both states that you will be near.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 23, 2006)

Ok, WD,  here's some spots you may to travel to in SC..only the ones within a short drive from I 95.

In Florence, which 95 runs right through, there are a couple of joints,
Rogers which got 4 grease stains from Hollyeats.com

Rogers BBQ   4 grease stains (excellent)

2004 Second Loop Road
Florence SC
(843-667-9291)
 Open Thursday Thru Saturday
11 AM to 9 PM



My first fried chicken this trip and some of the best, even if it doesn't get top billing at Roger's.  Great barbecue too and a large assortment of fried seafood and vegetables.

The place is justifiably packed, but the line moves quickly.  You pay at the cashier and then work the buffet line.  Seconds, thirds and more, as long as you clean your plate. 



and 


Cain's BBQ - Florence
(1502 Pamplico Highway, 29505 - 843 662-8991)



Neither of these places are considered a SC Q Mecca....for that..

Now not far from 95 is what is regarded by many as the best BBQ
in SC...and that, as Jack already said, is Sweatmans.

again from Hollyeats.com



Sweatmans BBQ  Holly Hill SC  5 grease stains

I've given up trying to decide who does the best barbecue in the Carolina's.  Just as in the NFL, on any given day...  But, along with Allen and Sons, I know Sweatman's will always be in there, battling it out for number one.  It is that good.

Sweatman's runs as a buffet.  Pretty basic at lunch- slaw, hash (southern scrapple turned into a sauce - whatever's leftover after the meat's pulled off the bones), rice, and barbecue.  Four different pans of barbecue.  Light meat - moist and tender.  Dark meat, crisp and full of flavor.  And a pan each of ribs and skin.

Sweatman's barbecues the who hog - half a hog, split down the middle and smoked for about 8 hours.  That's the outside of the pithouse to the right, and some of the pigs barbecuing inside, above the buffet line pic. 


also gleaned from the net about Sweatmans..
"If you have never been to Sweatmans its a trip worth making. They have the best looking and the leanest meat you will ever eat. They cook over Red Oak coals and serve up buffet style. I forget exactly but I think its $7.00 for all you can eat. I have been eating there for 20 plus years. Good eating."

and..
"I'll have to go for Sweatman's in Eutawville, though as a judge, I'm not supposed to be biased - these folks have the most consistently delicious BBQ my wife and I have found in South Carolina. Every time!"11


Sweatman's Bar-B-Que
2113 Highway 15 North 
Saint George SC 29477
(843) 563-7574
http://www.hollyeats.com/Sweatmans.htm
BBQ Type: chopped
Sauce Base: mustard, sweet ketchup
Buffet: yep
Days Open: Fri &Sat. Only 11:00 to 9:00
Rating: 5 Stars
Comments: From HollyEats.com: 

Sweatman's runs as a buffet. Pretty basic at lunch- slaw, hash (southern scrapple turned into a sauce - whatever's leftover after the meat's pulled off the bones), rice, and barbecue. Four different pans of barbecue. Light meat - moist and tender. Dark meat, crisp and full of flavor. And a pan each of ribs and skin. 

Sweatman's barbecues the who hog - half a hog, split down the middle and smoked for about 8 hours. That's the outside of the pithouse to the right, and some of the pigs barbecuing inside, above the buffet line pic. 


"


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 23, 2006)

Let me know if you want more joints...I keep a database of SC joints, think I've got about 95 percent of them in the state covered, although some I don't have a lot of info on.

Same with NC, but the database is much larger and takes a lot of time...I will be happy to give you info on the Q Mecca's somewhat near 95 in NC.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 23, 2006)

you mean the the real topic of the thread??!?!?!?


Well, it's a competition....there will be plenty of eating and cooking.
I tell you what, walking around in the morning smelling about 35
pits blowing smoke is enough to make you chew asphalt!


----------



## Finney (Jan 23, 2006)

As Larry said WAY earlier.  We will be there (SOTB).  If you are coming to party and have fun... stop by and see us.  If you are coming to compete... stop by and see us.  It is a very fun comp.  I hear that there is a beach there also.

Anyone thinking of competing in the Friday night "Anything Butt", remember that you need to make enough to feed approx 70 people after the judes portions. :!:   Also, after the pork turnin, you have to prep the rest of the cooked meat to turn over to the Shiners for them to sale.  That and the entry fees is how they raise the money for their charity.


----------



## WalterSC (Jan 23, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> YaYa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man we is gonna rock their world , best part is we are hopefully be side by side , Hey Larry ya gonna bring some of that Wolf Rub with ya I am gonna bring some extra bucks for some of all this good stuff yall make??


----------



## Jack W. (Jan 24, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Also, after the pork turnin, you have to prep the rest of the cooked meat to turn over to the Shiners for them to sale.



If I ask this far in advance, can you save me a little meat to try this year.   :razz:  :razz:  :grin: 

I know it will be...

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Finney (Jan 24, 2006)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I would have known last year that you were wanting some, we would have saved you some.  If you told Jim, he forgot to tell us.
We thought it tasted good. :!:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 24, 2006)

He told me, he wanted to sample all 3...it was my fault...things were happening so fast, I don't even know what happened to the samples.
Probably got dumped in with the rest.  Can't find a way to blame GQ for this one....guess I'll take the blame.


----------



## Finney (Jan 24, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> He told me, he wanted to sample all 3...it was my fault...things were happening so fast, I don't even know what happened to the samples.
> Probably got dumped in with the rest.  *Can't find a way to blame GQ *for this one....guess I'll take the blame.



He was there... that's enough.


----------



## Jack W. (Jan 24, 2006)

Look at me.  No really, look at me.  Do I look like the kind of guy who would turn down a sample of competition BBQ.  I hung with you guys all night, entertained, brought my own liquor and a fine looking blonde, and I get stood up on the BBQ sample.   I even kept the Big GQ busy for a couple of hours.  The thanks I get...  :razz:  :razz:  :razz: 

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 24, 2006)

The traveling margarita bag is definately a hit!  But this spring, you can
drink from Finney's expensive liquor stash!  His site will be right next to ours.  Also, Larry will let you ride in his wheelchair.  And Rev will let you borrow his bungee cords.


----------



## Jack W. (Jan 24, 2006)

Yeah, I remember him saying that it's not a sprint but a marathon or some such BS.  That's why he drinks the expensive stuff.   Finney's a classy guy without the good booze.  He's definatly more tolerable with the better brands though.   :grin:  :grin: 

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Finney (Jan 24, 2006)

Ouch. 
I had very good Bourbon and Scotch at SOTB and offered it up, but no takers.
Had good Bourbon at the "Q" Cup, and you still didn't want any.

You should have said... "Hey Finney... Jim is drunk, so save me some Q after turn-in tomorrow".  :!: 

We'll make sure you get some this time.  That's for sure.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 24, 2006)

Hope he drinks heavily before he tastes your q.


----------



## Finney (Jan 24, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Hope he drinks heavily before he tastes your q.


Me too.  Then he might not know how much better it is than yours.  LOL


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 24, 2006)

Aren't you supposed to be working?


----------



## Jack W. (Jan 24, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Ouch.
> I had very good Bourbon and Scotch at SOTB and offered it up, but no takers.
> Had good Bourbon at the "Q" Cup, and you still didn't want any.
> 
> ...



No reason for ouch.  You know I'm just a joshin'

Jack


----------



## Finney (Jan 24, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Aren't you supposed to be working?



Who me?   


Yes.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 24, 2006)

You'll probably do a lot better this time without me there to mess it up.
It'll be fun...save me some of that fennel q too.


----------



## Finney (Jan 24, 2006)

We'll have a big party.  Everyone with taste everyones BBQ.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 24, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> We'll have a big party.  Everyone with taste everyones BBQ.



Are you drinking while you're working?


----------



## Finney (Jan 24, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that against the rules?  8-[ 
Of course you know I meant "will".


----------

